# Am I an INTJ or an INFJ?



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello,
I took the MBTI test many times and I got INTJ every time. However, I'm not quite sure if I am really an INTJ. 

Sometimes I get too sensitive and emotional especially when there's a conflict between me and my boyfriend. I can also feel his feelings.
However, I only feel this way towards him. 

In general, I can't feel empathy towards people and I don't show my feelings to anyone but my boyfriend. 
Before meeting him, I was like a robot. I couldn't feel emotions like happiness or love. Most of the time I felt nothing. Sometimes, I used to feel anger, hate and sadness. But I would just keep to myself and not show anyone what I was feeling. I'm also very straight forward and honest. If I don't like a person, I'd tell them.
I've been told that I'm cold and emotionless, but I don't think that I am, I'm just neutral.

Also, I'm not bookish. I don't study much and honestly I hate studying. Plus, I don't read a lot these days (I used to read crime novels). 

And I write poems... That requires feelings (F), right? 

However, I do think a lot and I keep planning. I have a back-up plan for every plan too. I spend a lot of time analyzing stuff.

When I have to make a decision, I usually put my feelings aside and use logic. However, if my boyfriend told me to leave everything behind and go away with him, I would. 
So that's why I'm confused...

Am I an INTJ or an INFJ?

Thank you


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucyyy said:


> And I write poems... That requires feelings (F), right?


 Nope.

The difference between Thinker and Feeler is not "Feelers have emotions and Thinkers do not," the difference is "Feelers use their emotions as the basis for their important decisions and Thinkers do not." The word for "does not have emotions at all" is Psychopath, not Thinker, and only 4% of the population are psychopaths (whereas 40% are Thinkers).

And even then, poetry isn't type-specific :wink: I'm an INTP, and I've done more than a little bit of creative writing in my life.

If the reasons that you think that you're not INTJ are that 1) you are not a robot and 2) you are not a psychopath, then you're probably an INTJ


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

You sound more like an INTJ as you say you can't feel empathy towards anyone apart from your boyfriend. Apart from how you are with your boyfriend there is no emphasis on Fe in your post or mention of it. INFJ can seem like a thinker and logical too as they have Ti but I would think the way you describe lack of empathy in general may be very unusual for INFJ unless they were ignoring there Fe and caught in some of unhealthy state like Ni-Ti loop. I guess you are likely an INTJ who has just fallen for someone and is now feeling strongly towards him. Sounds pretty likely. As an INTP I can very much relate even though we have different functions. I fell in love with my boyfriend and as cheesy as it sounds he taught me how to really love and feel properly. My feelings are still all over the place and hard to control but I think it may be more of NT thing suddenly experiencing love which actually teaches you how to feel in a way. I don't know maybe it's more universal. But you do seem like way more of a thinker and don't seem INFJ. Any type can write poetry and I think INTJ would be especially interested in it. And of course they have feelings and emotions too (Tertiary Fi). I've noticed a few INTJ I know being really good with language especially succinct quotes and poetry. I enjoy using creativity in different art forms partly because it often requires me to use and express my Fe I guess but in a healthy way. It's relaxing and any type can write poetry etc.


----------



## Mikhail (Aug 26, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> Sometimes I get too sensitive and emotional especially when there's a conflict between me and my boyfriend. I can also feel his feelings.
> However, I only feel this way towards him.


Not related to MBTI.


> In general, I can't feel empathy towards people and I don't show my feelings to anyone but my boyfriend.
> Before meeting him, I was like a robot. I couldn't feel emotions like happiness or love. Most of the time I felt nothing. Sometimes, I used to feel anger, hate and sadness. But I would just keep to myself and not show anyone what I was feeling. I'm also very straight forward and honest. If I don't like a person, I'd tell them.
> I've been told that I'm cold and emotionless, but I don't think that I am, I'm just neutral.


Typical TJ stuff.


> Also, I'm not bookish. I don't study much and honestly I hate studying. Plus, I don't read a lot these days (I used to read crime novels).


No idea how to interpret that. Ti types are usually better at studying.


> And I write poems... That requires feelings (F), right?


It's more complicated than that.


> However, I do think a lot and I keep planning. I have a back-up plan for every plan too. I spend a lot of time analyzing stuff.


Looks like Te. Or a Chart-The-Course interaction style. Hard to say exactly.


> When I have to make a decision, I usually put my feelings aside and use logic. However, if my boyfriend told me to leave everything behind and go away with him, I would.
> So that's why I'm confused...


Looks like T > F.


> Am I an INTJ or an INFJ?
> 
> Thank you


Between the two, I'd say INTJ.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes I guess you're right.

Actually, the main reason why I think I may not be an INTJ is that when my boyfriend and I have an argument or when he's mean, I cry a lot and my emotions become all over the place...


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

It's great that I'm not the only one experiencing this. But seriously, my emotions are all over the place and I can't seem to control them when I'm around him. 

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you for your answer.
P.S: I hate studying and I barely study, but I always get As for some reason.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Depression may manifest itself into this "INTJ-like" stereotypical behavior, to which this sounds a lot like from what I'm reading.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@Convex
So you're saying that I'm actually just depressed and my actual mbti type is not INTJ? If that's the case, then what type am I?
Can you please explain more?
Thank you


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> Hello,
> I took the MBTI test many times and I got INTJ every time. However, I'm not quite sure if I am really an INTJ.
> 
> ....


Let's find out. Suggest taking the DNardi MBTI test --> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes, the best available online. It's 48 questions with 5 choices each. (Hint: The middle choice is too close to 'no choice.' To get a sharper result it's best to pick one of the other four answers.)

Besides personality type and options, the result includes a good cognitive functions profile which helps a lot in getting your correct personality type. If you do it, please post type(s) result and the the cognitive functions profile.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@SiFan
Okay I'll take the test now, and then I'll post the result


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@SiFan
I took the test. These are the results:


Your Cognitive Development Profile
The forty-eight questions you rated earlier tap into the eight cognitive processes. Some questions tapped into basic or developed use of a process used by itself, while other questions tapped into use of multiple processes at once. The profile below is based on your responses. The number of squares indicate strength of response. The equivalent numeric is shown in parentheses along with likely level of development.
Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) **************** (16.8)
limited use
introverted Sensing (Si) ********************************** (34.9)
good use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********************************** (35.7)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************** (38.9)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) **************************************** (40.3)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) *********************************** (35.2)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******* (7.5)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ******************************* (31.3)
good use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: INTJ

Lead (Dominant) Process
Introverted Intuiting (Ni): Transforming with a meta-perspective. Withdrawing from the world and focusing your mind to receive an insight or realization. Checking if synergy results. Trying out a realization to transform things.

Support (Auxilliary) Process
Extraverted Thinking (Te): Measuring and constructing for progress. Making decisions objectively based on evidence and measures. Checking if things function properly. Applying a procedure to control events and complete goals.

If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: ENTJ, or ISTJ

If these results are different from what you know of yourself, you might consider why your developmental pattern does not align with your expectation. You might also consider exploring this result as a possible better fit.

The Four Temperaments
Corresponding best-fit temperaments based on your profile: Theorist; secondly Stabilizer; then Catalyst; and lastly, Improviser.


So, what do you think?


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucyyy said:


> extraverted Sensing (Se) **************** (16.8)
> introverted Sensing (Si) ********************************** (34.9)
> extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********************************** (35.7)
> introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************** (38.9)
> ...


 Te - Ni - Ne - Ti/Si - Fi - Se - Fe

None of the accepted cognitive function stacks fit you 100%, but the nearest miss is Te-Ni-Se-Fi, so you're basically 1) an ENTJ on the most popular Cognitive Functions system and 2) an INTJ on the MyersBriggs system.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@Simpson17866
I'm definitely not an extrovert. I'm a loner. I don't enjoy talking to people or being around them. I spend most of my time alone. And I'm misanthrope. 
Talking to people or just being in a crowded place exhausts me. I also like to keep a distance. And I have no friends (by choice).

So there's no way I'm an ENTJ...
The other choice is ISTJ... What do you think about that?

The MBTI results are the following:
INTJ
Introverted 78%
Intuitive 80%
Thinking 75%
Judging 58%
Turbulent 28%


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucyyy said:


> @Simpson17866
> I'm definitely not an extrovert. I'm a loner. I don't enjoy talking to people or being around them. I spend most of my time alone. And I'm misanthrope.
> Talking to people or just being in a crowded place exhausts me. I also like to keep a distance. And I have no friends (by choice).
> 
> ...


 We're actually saying the same thing: Just because you are an ENTJ on the most popular cognitive functions system (Te-Ni-Se-Fi) doesn't necessarily stop you from being an INTJ on the MyersBriggs system (*loner,* abstract, impersonal, organized).

The two systems use the same names (ESTJ, INTP, ESFJ, ISFP, ENTJ...), but the names mean different things in each.

MyersBriggs INTJ (loner, abstract, impersonal, organized) ≠ Cognitive Functions INTJ (Ni-Te-Fi-Se)
Cognitive Functions ENTJ (Te-Ni-Se-Fi) ≠ MyersBriggs ENTJ (social, abstract, impersonal, organized).


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@Simpson17866
Oh okay then... So basically I'm an INTJ according to the MyersBriggs test, and an ENTJ according to the Congnitive Functions.
So my functions are: Te-Ni-Se-Fi?
Can you briefly explain each function please?


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucyyy said:


> @Simpson17866
> Oh okay then... So basically I'm an INTJ according to the MyersBriggs test, and an ENTJ according to the Congnitive Functions.
> So my functions are: Te-Ni-Se-Fi?
> Can you briefly explain each function please?


 Technically, your functions are Te-Ni-Ne-Ti/Si-Fi-Se-Fe, but that can't be summed up into a 4-letter code unless you trim it down a bit.

Si: you focus on past memories
Se: you focus on present stimuli
Ni: you focus on subconscious hunches
Ne: you focus on conscious brainstorming

Ti: you focus on situational logic
Te: you focus on systematic efficiency
Fi: you focus on personal values
Fe: you focus on social standards

Basically: you care primarily about making your personal life as efficient as possible (Te), you mostly go with your gut instincts to decide what that efficiency should look like (Ni), and you don't like to deal with the world around you (Se) or with the people in it (Fe). Does that sound about right?


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@Simpson17866


> Technically, your functions are Te-Ni-Ne-Ti/Si-Fi-Se-Fe, but that can't be summed up into a 4-letter code unless you trim it down a bit.
> 
> Si: you focus on past memories
> Se: you focus on present stimuli
> ...


Yes, it does actually. This describes me very well. Thank you so much  
So it is true that INTPs are the smartest.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> @_SiFan_
> I took the test. These are the results:
> 
> 
> ...


Neat, Lucyy! Thanks for taking the test and posting results.

I agree with the test's choice: *INTJ "The Scientist"*

Stack is Ni Te Fi Se

Jungian functional preference ordering:

Dominant: Introverted Intuition
Auxiliary: Extraverted Thinking
Tertiary: Introverted Feeling
Inferior: Extraverted Sensing

Still, INTJ is not your highest scoring type. ('Score' is sum of included function scores.) That would be ISTJ ("The Duty Fulfiller").

From what you've said and your inclination to consider INFJ, I believe the test picked correctly despite the 19-point ISTJ score advantage. (By the way, you are nearly certainly not INFJ. Fe is too low.)

Your 'Lead' strength-- sum of first two function scores-- is virtually the same for INTJ and ISTJ. However, Ni Te, the INTJ Lead, seems to fit you much better.

Agree that you are certainly an introvert.

Added comment: Your Fi is quite strong. That and your being a poet indicate an exceptionally healthy INTJ whose feelings are not smothered by your strong Te.









Here are descriptions for each type. The choice is yours. 

INTJ description

ISTJ description


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

SiFan said:


> Neat, Lucyy! Thanks for taking the test and posting results.
> 
> I agree with the test's choice: *INTJ "The Scientist"*
> 
> ...


I read both descriptions. I'm pretty sure I'm not an ISTJ since I hate rules, laws and traditions. I hate being told what to do. And I always question authority. I won't follow a law if I don't believe in it (This used to get me into a lot of trouble in school). Also, my intuition never fails me. Most of the times, I know for sure that this is how things are or that something's wrong even if there are evidence that show otherwise.
The INTJ description fits me better. I guess I'm an INTJ with developped functions (Fi, Si and Ne).
Thank you for referring me to that test, it really helped


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't even know why you opened this thread tbh.
You're obviously an INTJ and shouldn't question the possibility of being an INFJ IMO. You don't seem to have Fe (neither do I lol). Your inclination to analyze your emotions deeply and resort into ways of self-expression such as poetry arises from Fi, which INTJ's are capable of developing (It is in the tertiary position after all, not inferior). + your cognitive function results fit to INTJ more than ENTJ imo


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucyyy said:


> I read both descriptions. *I'm pretty sure I'm not an ISTJ since I hate rules, laws and traditions. I hate being told what to do. And I always question authority. I won't follow a law if I don't believe in it (This used to get me into a lot of trouble in school).* Also, my intuition never fails me. Most of the times, I know for sure that this is how things are or that something's wrong even if there are evidence that show otherwise.
> The INTJ description fits me better. I guess I'm an INTJ with developped functions (Fi, Si and Ne).
> Thank you for referring me to that test, it really helped


 Technically, this doesn't matter because you've already tested as INTJ, but "ISTJs love rules" is a stereotype that doesn't actually derive from I+S+T+J as closely as people think it does :wink:

An ENFP might love rules because, spending most of his/her time in his/her fantasy world, s/he can imagine all of the thousands of ways that the world could hurt people if there weren't clear rules about everything, whereas an ISTJ who opposes the rules will do so in a way that is very down-to-earth, organized, and that doesn't involve other people any more than is absolutely necessary.

When used correctly, MyersBriggs doesn't tell *what* a person does (follow rules versus break rules), it tells *how* a person does something.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@hypoglycemia
I actually questioned the possibility of being an INFJ because my boyfriend and my mother claim that I'm too emotional...


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@Simpson17866
Yes I understand. 
I usually don't explain clearly what I'm thinking to others. That's an issue I'd like to fix ...


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> @hypoglycemia
> I actually questioned the possibility of being an INFJ because my boyfriend and my mother claim that I'm too emotional...


It's because you probably have frequent emotional breakdowns (which I encounter with Fi people more than Fe people)


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

hypoglycemia said:


> It's because you probably have frequent emotional breakdowns (which I encounter with Fi people more than Fe people)


True.
I'm a perfectionist and I plan for everything. When something doesn't go as planned, I have an emotional breakdown. 
Also, I rarely open up to people. When I do open up to someone and trust them, and then they betray me, I have an emotional breakdown.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> True.
> I'm a perfectionist and I plan for everything. When something doesn't go as planned, I have an emotional breakdown.
> Also, I rarely open up to people. When I do open up to someone and trust them, and then they betray me, I have an emotional breakdown.


This sounds very Ni + Fi.
When my INFJ mom has breakdowns, it's about the suffering of people or inequality/lack of ethics in a place/situation etc which I couldn't care less about


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucyyy said:


> @Simpson17866
> Yes I understand.
> I usually don't explain clearly what I'm thinking to others. That's an issue I'd like to fix ...


 No problem here :happy:


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@Simpson17866
BTW I feel like I'm talking to Barney Stinson ^_^


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> @Simpson17866
> BTW I feel like I'm talking to Barney Stinson ^_^


So do I when I see his posts
Just guess what the show would be like if Barney was INTP


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

hypoglycemia said:


> So do I when I see his posts
> Just guess what the show would be like if Barney was INTP


I just imagined Barney being INTP LMAO. You made my day :tongue:


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

@hypoglycemia
Apparently, Barney is an ENTP 
https://whichmbtitype.wordpress.com...re-the-characters-from-how-i-met-your-mother/


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> @hypoglycemia
> Apparently, Barney is an ENTP
> https://whichmbtitype.wordpress.com...re-the-characters-from-how-i-met-your-mother/


Everyone typed Barney as ENTX appearantly according to Google. I always thought of him as ESTP and Se-oriented


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

hypoglycemia said:


> Everyone typed Barney as ENTX appearantly according to Google. I always thought of him as ESTP and Se-oriented


Me too. He's definitely an ESTP.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> I read both descriptions. I'm pretty sure I'm not an ISTJ since I hate rules, laws and traditions. I hate being told what to do. And I always question authority. I won't follow a law if I don't believe in it (This used to get me into a lot of trouble in school). Also, my intuition never fails me. Most of the times, I know for sure that this is how things are or that something's wrong even if there are evidence that show otherwise.
> The INTJ description fits me better. I guess I'm an INTJ with developped functions (Fi, Si and Ne).
> Thank you for referring me to that test, it really helped


yw, Lucyyy. Nice review of results!


----------



## MerryKate (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting that test, SiFan. I usually test as an INTJ, but the description of an INFJ seems to fit me better and I've always considered that my type. Tonight, I took the test you suggested and came out as an INTJ, again. Looks like I'll have to make my peace with it after all. :whoa:


----------



## ptilol (Jun 27, 2013)

you definitely sound like an intj. i usually get intj as my result but sometimes get infj. i'm closer to infj than you are because i am very empathetic; i cry easily watching sad movies or reading sad stories. but i don't let my empathy get in the way of logic. you are just an intj in love. being in love almost always makes one more emotional and less logical.


----------



## vrusimov (Jul 26, 2011)

ptilol said:


> you definitely sound like an intj. i usually get intj as my result but sometimes get infj. i'm closer to infj than you are because i am very empathetic; i cry easily watching sad movies or reading sad stories. but i don't let my empathy get in the way of logic. you are just an intj in love. being in love almost always makes one more emotional and less logical.


One good way to distinguish between INFJ and INTJ is "self-checking". Fe in INFJ will do this self-checking as they try to increase harmony in a situation. To get "in tune" with others, they check, then intuit...if the desired result is achieved, then the homeostasis or connection they seek is successful. It is also a way to denote a key difference between E 4w5s and 5w4s. 

4w5s are always more comfortable to examine (even enhance) dark emotions than 5w4s are. Fe in INFJs is mostly preoccupied with "what is appropriate"...Te is preoccupied with "what works (objectively)". 

As an INFJ, I typically feel as though I'm "acting/manipulating" when I interact with others. I do feel responsible for controlling the societal atmosphere between myself and colleagues. I also have a propensity for insightful dissertations as well...and I often feel more iconoclastic than bohemian.


----------



## SavvyReticular (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah do more tests, and read up about the Functions and function stacks and changes as we learn and grow. It's SO not just F vs T. 

I'm a female INTJ and experienced really surprising and scary emotions in my first 'real' love relationship (age 18-24). I acted out of character and felt like I was riding a rollercoaster of feelings. I couldn't work it out and felt like I was turning into a terrifying version of myself. It's when I first started looking into MBTI. I tested consistently as INTJ (using actual BOOKS and paper charts, not magic interweb tests  and he took the tests too (sceptically but he did it to stop me going on about it). He tested as ISFP. 

I'm now 37. I've had several relationships (12??), lasting between 1 month and 3 years. 

When I'm in a "relationship" (i.e., I both have sexual intercourse with and choose to spend my spare time with the same person), sometimes 1) the other person doesn't realise it's a relationship (retrospective cringe!) or, more often, 2) the relationship works because I make it work, and it ends when I decide there are no longer any ways to make it working (yeah, I'm a pretty dumb mastermind. FML). (Making something work is not hard for INTJs -but we can walk away pretty easily). 

When I'm not in a relationship I have tended not to connect with my feelings much. It's a bit of a relief, but I also want to love and be loved. I have noticed that when I am connecting physically or having sexy times with someone I experience... waves of emotions. Last year I dated an ISFP briefly and it was pretty much the same relationship as my first one. I was a mess. We both pulled away from my crazy and stopped seeing each other. I've read elsewhere that ISFPs can be like catnip to us INTJs and that made me feel slightly less mortified 

I believe I have conflated the sensation of 'feeling an emotion' as being 'in love'. I'm only just figuring this out, and I'm 37. If I'd figured that out earlier, I might have achieved my secret (sssh) goal of settling down with my amazing gamer hubby and had 2 delicious children. Instead, I live alone with my cats. 

What follows is some advice that I wish someone had given me on a forum back in '95. It's written for the young me. You are not me. But some of it could work for you. Enjoy and good luck  



You may be connecting to your F through Se. It's delicious and scary and delicious and scary and delicious and scary. Don't forget to use your Ni and Te to guide you through this.
Feeling awesome when you're doing cool stuff with someone is not the same as loving them.
Make sure your relationship is with the actual person and not just about the possibilities of the relationships
If you meet an ISFP, try to just enjoy the amazing whirlwind of wow and then let it go. He's probably as freaked out and amazed by you as you're freaked out and amazed by him. It's just catnip.
Learn to practice Se stuff on your own. No, it's not it just mean sexy times (but you should regularly practice self-love) but just doing stuff by yourself that explores the sensory bits of the outside world without you analysing or imagining. It's the stuff that we INTJs generally find really boring until we discover it for ourselves. The purpose of doing this boring shit is to see if you can connect to F stuff for yourself. It might make the rollercoaster ride easier (and more fun). Hint: gardening, live by the beach, get two dogs.
 


(postscript: I have dosed this post with extra humour because this stuff is... discomforting)


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

SiFan said:


> Let's find out. Suggest taking the DNardi MBTI test --> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes, the best available online. It's 48 questions with 5 choices each. (Hint: The middle choice is too close to 'no choice.' To get a sharper result it's best to pick one of the other four answers.)
> 
> Besides personality type and options, the result includes a good cognitive functions profile which helps a lot in getting your correct personality type. If you do it, please post type(s) result and the the cognitive functions profile.


I'm just lurking on this thread, but just want to say thanks for posting that link. I tried it, and got this:








text-version:
Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ****************************** (30.6)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) **************************** (28.5)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************** (22.9)
limited use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************************ (36.5)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************************************** (44.9)
excellent use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ********************************** (34.4)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************** (17.1)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************* (25.1)
average use


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Entropic said:


> The OP is probably an Fe dom.


How am I an Fe dom? 
1- That would make me ENFJ
2- Where do you see the Fe?

Besides, when I first took that keys to cognition test, I responded to the questions depending on whether I am able to do these things not whether I actually do them.
Being raised by an ESTJ mother developed Si because she used to train my memory by showing a picture for a few moments, then hiding it and asking me to recite all of the things I saw in that photo + she's ask questions like "what was the color of the flower?" or "how many chairs were at the table?", and every time I got an incorrect answer she'd start yelling and makes me repeat it until I got it correctly.
Plus, she violates my privacy so I learned to notice when my stuff have been touched as I do compare their place to how they were before and how they are now, but this only applies to my stuff only. 
This is why I answered incorrectly to some of the cognitive functions test questions. Because although I know how to use some of these functions if I decide to, they are not the functions I use naturally + it takes a lot of concentration and focus to be able to use them.
As for Fe, I do not abide to rules or social norms, I do not help people, I just like to fix problems because I see the problem as a challenge and I like to fix things. Also I have no idea how to give emotional support and too many emotions annoy me.


I retook the test and got Ni as the highest, then Te then Ti close by (all 3 of them excellent use), then Fi (good use), then Ne (average use), then Se (average use), then Si (limited use), then Fe (unused).

Therefore, there is no possible way for me to be an Fe dom. I basically have no Fe.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

The Dude said:


> I agree with this. She sounds like a depressed ENxP. I'd say ENTP. Ne and Ti can seem like Ni.


I can assure you that I am not an extrovert. 
I've always been like this since I was just a child. I always felt uncomfortable in the presence of people + I basically had no feelings until I reached age 17-18.
I am not depressed for I was never happy to then suddenly suffer from depression. I wasn't happy but I wasn't sad. I was neutral. I first experienced happiness two years ago, before that I had no idea how happiness felt.
Besides, if I spend more than 30minutes with people, it drains me completely. Plus, noise and loud people annoy me.
I've always like to stay alone, even more when I was a child. I used to spend lunch break in class reading or just thinking because there was too much noise in the cafeteria and in the playground. I never liked playing with the other children, I thought it was meaningless. 
And now, I don't attend lectures at college because of how loud my classmates are + because the professors are sometimes loud or their voice is sometimes annoying or if they pronounce a word incorrectly it makes me frustrated.

As for Ne, Ne users confuse me and I cannot keep up with their reasoning most of the time, I'd have to invest a considerable amount of concentration and energy to be able to understand what they mean. 
Also, brainstorming is the thing I hate the most. 

When I posted this thread I was experiencing feelings I've never felt before, this is why I may have appeared as depressed.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Lucyyy said:


> How am I an Fe dom?
> 1- That would make me ENFJ
> 2- Where do you see the Fe?


Because of how you communicate. Your thinking process doesn't seem to at all match that of Te-Fi. If not Fe dom, then prob xSTP. 



> In general, I can't feel empathy towards people and I don't show my feelings to anyone but my boyfriend.
> Before meeting him, I was like a robot. I couldn't feel emotions like happiness or love. Most of the time I felt nothing. Sometimes, I used to feel anger, hate and sadness. But I would just keep to myself and not show anyone what I was feeling. I'm also very straight forward and honest. If I don't like a person, I'd tell them.


This here is an Fe approach to understanding feelings. You are looking at feelings outside of yourself and you understand feelings based on their expressions or expressiveness. Furthermore, emotional awareness is not the same as being a feeling type. Emotional awareness relates to other things. Harry Potter is pretty universally understood and recognized as an ISFP for example, and is therefore a feeling dominant type. Yet Harry is an extremely emotionally oblivious and unaware person. What makes him an Fi dom is related to his reasoning processes of how he understands the world; not because he is a feelsy kind of person per se.

Also, another thing that you do a lot is that you try to establish social rapport between yourself and people around you. Which is to say, anyone can of course do this, but you seem to do it even when you don't per se have to and it seems to be more "shallow" in the sense that you say it out of a social obligation which is strikingly an Fe approach to it. I am not sure whether you express it because you genuinely are appreciative or feel that way or whether you do it because you think it is the more appropriate action in this situation, in order to preserve the thread's emotional harmony. 



> Also, I'm not bookish. I don't study much and honestly I hate studying. Plus, I don't read a lot these days (I used to read crime novels).


Not related to type.



> And I write poems... That requires feelings (F), right?


Not related to type.



> However, I do think a lot and I keep planning. I have a back-up plan for every plan too. I spend a lot of time analyzing stuff.


Back-up plans how so? Analyzing how so? What is being analyzed? How do you analyze?



> When I have to make a decision, I usually put my feelings aside and use logic. However, if my boyfriend told me to leave everything behind and go away with him, I would.
> So that's why I'm confused...
> 
> Am I an INTJ or an INFJ?
> ...


So you are being informed you just got a job across the country; how would you reason whether you would accept it or not? 



> Actually, the main reason why I think I may not be an INTJ is that when my boyfriend and I have an argument or when he's mean, I cry a lot and my emotions become all over the place...


Honestly sounds more like an inferior Fe approach. You do not for example focus on your inner feelings; instead you focus on your emotional reaction e.g. crying a lot your emotions are all over the place. If you were an Fi type, you'd focus more on expressing on how it'd made you feel inside. Does it make you feel angry? Upset? Sad? How does it feel to feel angry? Upset? Sad? How do you feel about those feeligns? Those kinds of things is what Fi types focus on. You don't do that. You only speak of feelings in terms of how they manifest outside of the self. 



> It's great that I'm not the only one experiencing this. But seriously, my emotions are all over the place and I can't seem to control them when I'm around him.
> 
> Thank you for your answer.


Also, usually, you will find that in type descriptions, they may mention that especially in the IxTP, their feelings can have unexpected results in how they manifest, due to their inability to control their emotions. 



> Besides, when I first took that keys to cognition test, I responded to the questions depending on whether I am able to do these things not whether I actually do them.
> Being raised by an ESTJ mother developed Si because she used to train my memory by showing a picture for a few moments, then hiding it and asking me to recite all of the things I saw in that photo + she's ask questions like "what was the color of the flower?" or "how many chairs were at the table?", and every time I got an incorrect answer she'd start yelling and makes me repeat it until I got it correctly.
> Plus, she violates my privacy so I learned to notice when my stuff have been touched as I do compare their place to how they were before and how they are now, but this only applies to my stuff only.
> This is why I answered incorrectly to some of the cognitive functions test questions. Because although I know how to use some of these functions if I decide to, they are not the functions I use naturally + it takes a lot of concentration and focus to be able to use them.
> ...


1. Cognitive function tests are really bad. They do not actually test functions; they test behaviors or attitudes that are associated with the functions, but as such, can be misleading. Not every Fe dom is a people pleaser, for example. I used to get INTP way back on the Keys2Cognition test and score extremely high on Ti and almost nothing on Ni. I'm an Ni dom, functionally speaking. That is just one example of how it is faulty.

2. Tests rely on the test taker to be a) honest enough with themselves and b) understanding what is being asked or tested. If the test, which is usually the case, is bad, then you will also get faulty results because it cannot fulfill a) and b).

We don't use functions; functions are reasoning processes. You can't go "when I am going to do algebra I'm using Ti but when I do statistics I'm using Te". It doesn't work that way. 



> Therefore, there is no possible way for me to be an Fe dom. I basically have no Fe.


No, I don't think you have stellar Fe anymore, but I still think you do reason with Fe over Fi, for reasons outlined in the above.



> I can assure you that I am not an extrovert.
> I've always been like this since I was just a child. I always felt uncomfortable in the presence of people + I basically had no feelings until I reached age 17-18.
> I am not depressed for I was never happy to then suddenly suffer from depression. I wasn't happy but I wasn't sad. I was neutral. I first experienced happiness two years ago, before that I had no idea how happiness felt.
> Besides, if I spend more than 30minutes with people, it drains me completely. Plus, noise and loud people annoy me.
> ...


Also, social introversion is not the same as cognitive introversion. The stuff you mention about Ne honestly sounds like Ne PoLR in socionics to me:



> The individual is highly skeptical about ideas and opportunities that appear not to lead anywhere specific, and seeks assurance that new innovations will definitely bring material benefits. He prefers the kind of ideas and innovations that offer solutions to existing problems rather than the kind that have uncertain consequences and are likely to bring upheaval and unnecessary change.
> 
> The individual may tend to forcefully restrict other people's activities in areas he thinks they have no natural talent in. At the same time, he or she is prone to make errors when judging whether or not a person is capable of doing something.
> 
> ...





> [ISTPs] do not tolerate ambiguity, and so dislike abstract ideals that are not directly based on their experience. They almost invariably focus on the worst-case scenario whenever they are forced to be in an ambiguous situation. If the situation is in the future, they will expend much effort to be 100% prepared. They also tend to be very suspicious of others' intentions, being highly aware that every person is ultimately motivated by self-interest.
> 
> They set clearly achievable goals, which they often reach. Failure to meet these goals causes the [ISTP] to express anger and lose control of his emotions in the form of a seemingly childish tantrum.
> 
> The [ISTP] has a clearly defined set of rules that he must adhere to. Only through learning can the [ISTPs] change, and grow to understand how something could work differently than the way he imagines it in the moment.





ninjahitsawall said:


> I haven't read this entire thread because I'm lazy and also do not like to read.  But, here is what I find to be a good description of how INTJ's experience emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This woman is probably an ESTP. She doesn't really speak for Fi experience, for sure. Her relationship with feelings is very Fe, focused on the expressions (she even uses the word passion, lol, which is what Fe doms care a lot about as a concept) rather than the inner felt experience of them.

This video is good, because it has an actual INTJ talking about his experience with feelings and his Fi function (and he does talk about Fi and not something else):






Assuming you're a cognitive introvert (if you are, you reason a lot with Fe though, so something with that doesn't seem right), then I'd bet my money on ISTP.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

> Because of how you communicate. Your thinking process doesn't seem to at all match that of Te-Fi. If not Fe dom, then prob xSTP.


I know for sure that I am not a sensor.



> This here is an Fe approach to understanding feelings. You are looking at feelings outside of yourself and you understand feelings based on their expressions or expressiveness. Furthermore, emotional awareness is not the same as being a feeling type. Emotional awareness relates to other things. Harry Potter is pretty universally understood and recognized as an ISFP for example, and is therefore a feeling dominant type. Yet Harry is an extremely emotionally oblivious and unaware person. What makes him an Fi dom is related to his reasoning processes of how he understands the world; not because he is a feelsy kind of person per se.


I'm being objective. I can't express my feelings, this is why I describe them. 



> Also, another thing that you do a lot is that you try to establish social rapport between yourself and people around you. Which is to say, anyone can of course do this, but you seem to do it even when you don't per se have to and it seems to be more "shallow" in the sense that you say it out of a social obligation which is strikingly an Fe approach to it. I am not sure whether you express it because you genuinely are appreciative or feel that way or whether you do it because you think it is the more appropriate action in this situation, in order to preserve the thread's emotional harmony.


I never say anything out of social obligation. I say what I want to say, what I think, not what I'm supposed to say. I never do anything because it's appropriate. 
For example, let's say my friend (if I had any) found out that her boyfriend is cheating on her. My response would be "dump him and stop whining". The social obligation would be to provide emotional support and care. I just give solutions. 
Also, if someone tells me about a problem or they're feeling bad, I do not say "I'm sorry to hear that" because well I'm not sorry, I'm not gonna lie. I'll just tell them the truth like if it's their fault I'll say that it's their fault, if it's not I give them to solution, they can either take it or leave it, I'm indifferent to whether they do as I say or not.








> Back-up plans how so? Analyzing how so? What is being analyzed? How do you analyze?


Whenever I wanna make a decision or I have a problem, I state the problem and then I detach myself from my feelings and analyze the situation then give myself solutions and advice objectively. I usually write down these thoughts and it's like a conversation with myself (I address myself with "you" like "You should do this...")
Like I state the problem. Then I pretend that it's someone else's problem and I objectively analyze the situation, then state the solutions, then I create a plan + a back-up plan in case Plan A didn't work, then I think of the possible deviations of the plan and create back-up plans for every obstacle that might occur. 
I often make charts.

When the problem makes me sad or something, I also start by stating the problem and what I feel is gonna happen (like I'd know for sure that things will work out, or sometimes that things won't), then I analyze the situation as well, then solutions, then I go through this phase of complete hopelessness with feelings, then I pull myself together suppress those feelings and plan. 




> So you are being informed you just got a job across the country; how would you reason whether you would accept it or not?



1- Details about the job (schedule, salary, if I get paid for overtime, work attire, exact location, who's the boss, who are the employees if possible, if it's company then I'd gather as much information as I can about it, also I'll find the phone number + email address)
2- Find a place to live there (apartment, how much it will cost, calculate how much I can spend on rent)
3- Gather as much information about that place (weather, surroundings, close hospital, close grocery stores, supermarkets, mall, close hotels (in case that apartment I rented before going was a mess or invaded by rats lol), close police station, close train/metro station, close bus station, the surroundings, restaurants...) Also, I'd search or ask if my phone number doesn't work there so that I'd be able to get a new one once I land there.
4- Calculate how I can manage my spendings (how much money I can spend on food for example) while I'm there and how much money I should save.
5- If I finally decide to go, I should start packing + plane ticket and what time is the best...




> Honestly sounds more like an inferior Fe approach. You do not for example focus on your inner feelings; instead you focus on your emotional reaction e.g. crying a lot your emotions are all over the place. If you were an Fi type, you'd focus more on expressing on how it'd made you feel inside. Does it make you feel angry? Upset? Sad? Those kinds of things. You don't do that. You only speak of feelings in terms of how they manifest outside of the self.


That's how I show them to others. It's not how I express them when I'm for example writing them down or how I'm feeling deep inside. If a person is close to me, I'd say "I'm angry", "I'm upset"... But since I'm posting this thread for random strangers to see, I rather describe what I do rather than what I feel. I'm often not comfortable with stating my feelings.
Like when I'm writing down my own feelings I often say "I don't feel okay" " I'm dying" "my mother wouldn't stop nagging, this makes me so frustrated" (I'm copying actual examples from stuff I've written).



> Also, usually, you will find that in type descriptions, they may mention that especially in the IxTP, their feelings can have unexpected results in how they manifest, due to their inability to control their emotions.


Idk, I am able to control my emotions. I'd be feeling really angry, but I won't show it. And sometimes I feel like crying but I hold my tears and suppress my feelings.




> 1. Cognitive function tests are really bad. They do not actually test functions; they test behaviors or attitudes that are associated with the functions, but as such, can be misleading. Not every Fe dom is a people pleaser, for example. I used to get INTP way back on the Keys2Cognition test and score extremely high on Ti and almost nothing on Ni. I'm an Ni dom, functionally speaking. That is just one example of how it is faulty.
> 
> 2. Tests rely on the test taker to be a) honest enough with themselves and b) understanding what is being asked or tested. If the test, which is usually the case, is bad, then you will also get faulty results because it cannot fulfill a) and b).
> 
> ...


How do I reason with Fe over Fi?
As I said I do not care about social norms. I have my own principles that I follow. For example I hate being lied to, therefore I shall not lie and therefore I shall not tolerate lies. I have a strong sense of wrong and right but it is different than social norms or what others think.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Lucyyy said:


> I know for sure that I am not a sensor.
> 
> 
> I'm being objective. I can't express my feelings, this is why I describe them.
> ...


None of the stuff really indicates that you favor Fi-Te over Ti-Fe, though. Your overall disposition again seems to go on how your emotions appear as e.g. what you show or won't show. Fi is more about understanding things in terms of feeling like/dislike, attraction/repulsion and the psychological distance between yourself and the object world. 

I understand if you don't want to personally talk about how you feel but there are different ways to objectively describe feelings. One could for example say, "it made me angry". It is a factual and therefore objectively made statement, but the focus goes to the inner feeling process rather than the external. 

Also, having principles is not explicit to Fi, anyone can have principles. It depends on _why_ you have them, what reasoning process you used to arrive as to why you hold them. Your example of lying sounds more Ti derived because it seems to be based on logical consistency. 



> Whenever I wanna make a decision or I have a problem, I state the problem and then I detach myself from my feelings and analyze the situation then give myself solutions and advice objectively. I usually write down these thoughts and it's like a conversation with myself (I address myself with "you" like "You should do this...")
> Like I state the problem. Then I pretend that it's someone else's problem and I objectively analyze the situation, then state the solutions, then I create a plan + a back-up plan in case Plan A didn't work, then I think of the possible deviations of the plan and create back-up plans for every obstacle that might occur.
> I often make charts.
> 
> When the problem makes me sad or something, I also start by stating the problem and what I feel is gonna happen (like I'd know for sure that things will work out, or sometimes that things won't), then I analyze the situation as well, then solutions, then I go through this phase of complete hopelessness with feelings, then I pull myself together suppress those feelings and plan.


This sounds like Ti, especially the part about "You should do X". Ti makes rules like these. I can't overly relate to your process, tbh, even when I try to take in consideration that your attitude is very enneagram 6 and I'm not one. It honestly sounds a bit more lower order intuition to me, the way it comes across, because it seems as if you have a bit of a difficult time making future predictions so you try to ensure to be on the safe side by coming up with these backup plans. 

Personally, anyway.

I have an immensely difficult time especially seeing you as an ILI. Your entire process does not at all seem like ILI. One main reason why is the overall rigidity to your thoughts and thinking style; you don't seem to have the Ni dominant fluidity to it. It strikes me very much as static.


----------



## Lucyyy (Sep 24, 2015)

Entropic said:


> None of the stuff really indicates that you favor Fi-Te over Ti-Fe, though. Your overall disposition again seems to go on how your emotions appear as e.g. what you show or won't show. Fi is more about understanding things in terms of feeling like/dislike, attraction/repulsion and the psychological distance between yourself and the object world.
> 
> I understand if you don't want to personally talk about how you feel but there are different ways to objectively describe feelings. One could for example say, "it made me angry". It is a factual and therefore objectively made statement, but the focus goes to the inner feeling process rather than the external.
> 
> ...


Listen, I read all the descriptions about all the MBTI types and I found that INTJ describes me pretty well. I talked to other INTJs and some are very similar to me.

I never really understood what Ti is. 

So in your opinion, what would you type me as? + cognitive functions?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Lucyyy said:


> Listen, I read all the descriptions about all the MBTI types and I found that INTJ describes me pretty well. I talked to other INTJs and some are very similar to me.
> 
> I never really understood what Ti is.
> 
> So in your opinion, what would you type me as? + cognitive functions?


Currently I see you as some kind of xSTP. Probably ISTP. And you are talking to an INTJ now. I don't relate to your thinking process. I also don't relate to any particular MBTI description as I think they are all shit and seem to reflect enneagram bias more than they do cognition. You can be an INTJ in terms of dichotomies, but I am not sure you are one functionally speaking.

If you want to prove me wrong be my guest, but I don't see any evidence towards suggesting you are Te-Fi in this particular thread.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Lucyyy said:


> Listen, I read all the descriptions about all the MBTI types and I found that INTJ describes me pretty well.


I beg, I plead I am an INTJ!


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree with @Entropic 
Neither INFJ or INTJ. Probably an ISTP.


----------



## cmartin2211 (Jun 12, 2015)

Joe2718 said:


> cmartin2211 said:
> 
> 
> > That's wild that all your higher functions are internal.
> ...


----------

